# Hey Cappy



## LarryWolfe (Mar 25, 2006)

How's them there Yanks enjoying your Q??  Give us an update!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 25, 2006)

they don't eat till 7...I'm searin and never fearin!

Getting ready to fire up the grill and do the burgers chicken dogs.
Hope the transport won't hurt the quality too much...they're only 2 miles
away from me but I like my burgers right off the grill!!!  The q is ready, and the sides are just about done...I love this stuff!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 25, 2006)

Here's the pork, hot dog chili and the bbo bath for the sausages.

Damn batteries are dying, I'll try to get more pics.


----------



## oompappy (Mar 25, 2006)

Nice!!!
Are ya going to ask the F&B guy what wine he suggests?


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 25, 2006)

I think Capt has heard enough whinining from the F&B jerk!
Looks GREAT....any leftovers? I am starving!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Cappy you are the man!!!! =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 26, 2006)

well, that was a blast.  A great group of happy beer drinking guys.  Easy to please with the food.  Didn't have time to get all the chicken done, but there was enough...felt the quality of the burgers and chicken suffered a little bit because of trying to do so much at one and having to transport the food.  It was fun though.

  Nick sounds exactly like Ray Romano when he talks...I kept cracking up
but I never told him why.  He looks exactly like his avatar by the way.
I thought he was much older, but he's only 47.  Those guys were really having a hoot, and I just joined in with em...good times.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 26, 2006)

Glad to hear you had a great time Cappy! I'm sure there are a bunch of guys with full bellie's this morning!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 26, 2006)

haven't got any calls about anyone getting sick yet!!  I think with the amount of alcohol consumed most every germ was killed!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 26, 2006)

Sounds like you had a blast! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Great looking food too!


----------



## DaleP (Mar 26, 2006)

Its really great that you did this for the guys. Wish I was with them. Golf, beer, and food.  :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 26, 2006)

I can tell you right now they were having a blast....golf every day, 
they went to Hooters one night and a few of the guys went to
a local gentleman's club.

  I just realized I forgot to get my picture taken with Nick..he had his camera and everything.

  This was the first time these guys had come as a group...I think I would have enjoyed playing a few days with em, even if they are Yankees!

Next year I hope we can find a better location and do ribs.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 27, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well, that was a blast.  A great group of happy beer drinking guys.  Easy to please with the food.  Didn't have time to get all the chicken done, but there was enough...felt the quality of the burgers and chicken suffered a little bit because of trying to do so much at one and having to transport the food.  It was fun though.
> 
> Nick sounds exactly like Ray Romano when he talks...I kept cracking up
> but I never told him why.  He looks exactly like his avatar by the way.
> I thought he was much older, but he's only 47.  Those guys were really having a hoot, and I just joined in with em...good times.



Thats on a good day! And btw, cappy doesn't come close to drinking the beer these guys consume! When we left on Thursday (4:00 AM) they were already drinking. When the vans came to pick us up last night when we landed, they had a few cases in each van for us! Man, I'm so full of beer right now it's not even funny!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 27, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":3vg149or]well, that was a blast.  A great group of happy beer drinking guys.  Easy to please with the food.  Didn't have time to get all the chicken done, but there was enough...felt the quality of the burgers and chicken suffered a little bit because of trying to do so much at one and having to transport the food.  It was fun though.
> 
> Nick sounds exactly like Ray Romano when he talks...I kept cracking up
> but I never told him why.  He looks exactly like his avatar by the way.
> I thought he was much older, but he's only 47.  Those guys were really having a hoot, and I just joined in with em...good times.



Thats on a good day! And btw, cappy doesn't come close to drinking the beer these guys consume! When we left on Thursday (4:00 AM) they were already drinking. When the vans came to pick us up last night when we landed, they had a few cases in each van for us! Man, I'm so full of beer right now it's not even funny![/quote:3vg149or]

Nick that sounds like my kinda trip, let me know next time and I'll caddy for you free!  Other than the cost of my beer!


----------



## Finney (Mar 27, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2e1l2oxd][quote="Captain Morgan":2e1l2oxd]well, that was a blast.  A great group of happy beer drinking guys.  Easy to please with the food.  Didn't have time to get all the chicken done, but there was enough...felt the quality of the burgers and chicken suffered a little bit because of trying to do so much at one and having to transport the food.  It was fun though.
> 
> Nick sounds exactly like Ray Romano when he talks...I kept cracking up
> but I never told him why.  He looks exactly like his avatar by the way.
> I thought he was much older, but he's only 47.  Those guys were really having a hoot, and I just joined in with em...good times.



Thats on a good day! And btw, cappy doesn't come close to drinking the beer these guys consume! When we left on Thursday (4:00 AM) they were already drinking. When the vans came to pick us up last night when we landed, they had a few cases in each van for us! Man, I'm so full of beer right now it's not even funny![/quote:2e1l2oxd]

Nick that sounds like my kinda trip, let me know next time and I'll caddy for you free!  Other than the cost of my beer![/quote:2e1l2oxd]
He could get Tiger Woods as a caddie for what your beer would cost. :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 27, 2006)

Ha!  Nick doesn't realize that Larry and I have spent time in a HOSPITAL PARKING LOT drinking beer while a close comrade lay in peril!  Can't no Yankee top that!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 27, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Ha!  Nick doesn't realize that Larry and I have spent time in a HOSPITAL PARKING LOT drinking beer while a close comrade lay in peril!  Can't no Yankee top that!



Hah, we brought the beer into the Emergency room!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 27, 2006)

I thought Larry drank the cheap stuff  
How much does Old Millwaukee cost anyways?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 27, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> I thought Larry drank the cheap stuff
> How much does Old Millwaukee cost anyways?



You have to pay for that crap?


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your right you might as well buy crap(money well spent) put it in a blender and drink it :!: 
It would probably taste better than O.M.


----------



## Finney (Mar 27, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> I thought Larry drank the cheap stuff
> How much does Old Millwaukee cost anyways?


He does... Just a LOT of it. #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 28, 2006)

Miller Lite you schmos!  If I'm low on cash, Natty Light will work.  BTW, Old Milwauke is good, it's Milwaukes Best that is the cheap stuff!


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 28, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't buy that crap...you can only rent it!  
:.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Larry, is the diet over?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 28, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey Larry, is the diet over?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 28, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":29jdmla3]Hey Larry, is the diet over?



             [/quote:29jdmla3]

I'll take that as a yes! Did you lose any weight?


----------



## Finney (Mar 28, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3lk6qo4w][quote="Nick Prochilo":3lk6qo4w]Hey Larry, is the diet over?



             [/quote:3lk6qo4w]

I'll take that as a yes! Did you lose and weight?[/quote:3lk6qo4w]
Yes, he lost... not weight, but he lost.  :-(


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Miller Lite you schmos!  If I'm low on cash, Natty Light will work.  BTW, Old Milwauke is good, it's Milwaukes Best that is the cheap stuff!



I forgot it was Miller Lite  #-o 
All 3 of those give me the    (you know) 
I don't know how you can drink that stuff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey Cappy, what are the chances of getting your baked bean recipe? They were some of the best I ever had!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 29, 2006)

Wish I could claim the recipe...but I begged it off of Bill the Grill Guy a couple of years ago...they were the best I'd ever had, and he gladly gave me the recipe and even let me post it here, although it's hard to find.

Here it is...

I highly reccomend Bill the Grill Guys beans.... 

Growing up we called these Ginnie Beans 

One large can of Show Boat beans (24 servings) 
One lb sausage, I like Jimmy Dean 
One onion 
One green pepper 
1 tbs fennel seed 
1/4 c brown suger 
3/4 c ketchup 
1/4 c viniger 

Brown the sausage, add the onion pepper and fennel seed. Drain the beans, add to a 1/2 pan and combine all ingrediants. Bake covered at 350 for 45 min or until bubbly. 
_________________


   Now, I went to Costco and they didn't carry the Showboat Beans like
Sams does.  So I thought mine were still too runny compared to what
Bill served me.  But the flavor is excellent, and Finney will love em cause they've got fennel seed in em! :!:


----------



## Finney (Mar 29, 2006)

Ahh.... Fennel seed.  God's gift to humans.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 30, 2006)

Yep I can vouch for the beans, Bill brought a bunch of them to last years WolfeStock and they were indeed very yummy!!


----------



## Finney (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice double post... DA


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 30, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nice double post... DA



It wasn't on purpose, "#2"!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 30, 2006)

The beans are repeating on him!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 30, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nice double post... DA


Here we go again!
Here we go again!


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 31, 2006)

So this is where I go to pad my posts :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 31, 2006)

at least until Bill comes around to brag about his beans!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 31, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> So this is where I go to pad my posts :!:


Yes, you have found the spot :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 31, 2006)

Puff nearly doubled his here!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 31, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff nearly doubled his here!



Nick, please keep that perverted crap in the "other room" .... Cripes!  
I don't wanna hear about Puff.... Oh furgetit.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 1, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooops, don't know what came over me.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 1, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> *Ooops, don't know what came over me*.



Puff, obviously!  #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 1, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2cvdup8h]*Ooops, don't know what came over me*.



Puff, obviously!  #-o[/quote:2cvdup8h]

Thats not right.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 1, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":wqc5bu85][quote="Nick Prochilo":wqc5bu85]*Ooops, don't know what came over me*.



Puff, obviously!  #-o[/quote:wqc5bu85]

Thats not right.[/quote:wqc5bu85]

 :taunt:  :taunt:  :taunt:  :taunt:  :taunt:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 1, 2006)

Go ahead Larry, keep it up and your April Fools nightmare might come true! LOL


----------



## Finney (Apr 3, 2006)

Happy April Fools.......... :grin: 
Oh yeah, I missed it. #-o


----------

